# My first attempt at jeweling my Marlin bolt.



## CraigS1001

After seeing a few nice looking 10/22's etc. with a jeweled bolt, I decided to try it on my 60SB.  This can be done on a bolt action rifle as well.  

I bought a 3/16 jeweling tool from MidwayUSA.

Menck Bolt Jeweling Tool







After smoothing the surface with 400 paper, I finished it up with 1000 grit.






Last step before the actual jeweling I applied some polishing compound on the buffing wheel which gave a mirror like finish to the bolt.







Now down to business.  Using an old machining vise from that came from Harbour Frieght, I spaced my jeweling tool at 1/4" intervals.  The second pass was also spaced 1/4" but staggered to the first pass.  Using the same sequence for the remaining passes and trying to be consistent, I applied just light pressure to the tool for 10 seconds on each contact point.






After making the final pass, I removed bolt and gave it a thorough cleaning.  On my next one (we have 5 M60's), I plan on dissasembling the bolt to prevent the residue build up from the cleaning and jeweling process.  

Once it was cleaned I lightly polished the bolt using Simichrome Paste Polish, from MidwayUSA, with a microfiber cloth. 

Simichrome Paste Polish

These are pictures of the bolt installed in my 60SB.  Total time excluding breaking the gun down was about one hour.  I am going to try the round bolt on my Son's .410 bolt action after I make a jig to hold it.  I just enjoy tinkering with things like this, a gear head of sorts I guess.


----------



## CraigS1001

Oh, for indexing the bolt for spacing, I attached a piece of wire using an existing nut on the vise.  While there are indexing markers already on the vise,  I used this on both the X and Y movement to be a little more precise.  The vise I have is this one from everyones favorite discount tool store....!  Harbor Freight Milling Vise $69.99


Looking from the front of the vise.






Looking in from the left side.






Overall view of press and vise.


----------



## ben300win

Looks durn good!


----------



## 2bbshot

I think that looks awesome.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike

Good job.  You might want to try jeweling brushes and abrasive paste for that round bolt as they hug the contour better than the rubber rods.  The B-square jig from Brownells is hard to beat for indexing the round bolts.

Its interesting that most people jewel the bolt for appearance sake whereas the original intent was to decrease friction between the bolt and receiver by decreasing the amount of bearing surfaces and holding lubrication better than a flat surface.  It is definitely a win-win project.


----------



## Shug

Looks great, good job


----------



## CraigS1001

Thanks guys.  This was my first attempt so the next one can only get better...or not!  I have a few more Marlins I plan on jeweling and my Son has a .410 bolt action he would like to try.

PlumberMike, You are correct Sir. I done it for cosmetics but it is obvious it would hold lubrication better than a smooth/polished finish.  On the brushes, are you talking about these? Also what kind of abrasive?  Will automotive valve grinding compound work well?  I am working on a jig for holding the round bolt so I can index the jeweling tool.






Link to brushes


----------



## Gunplumber Mike

Yes, that is the type of brush I was refering to.  When they are new they will give the traditional sized swirls that you see on new factory bolt guns.  Save the worn out brushes for when you want to jewel something in a tight, minature pattern (like the bolt of a Mini-Mauser).  If you can find grinding compound in the 120 or 220 range it works best.  I got my last jar from Brownells a couple of years ago.  They probably still stock it. 

As to the reduction in friction, you can use that concept to smooth up your revolvers by jeweling the inside of the frame and the parts on the inside that slide (such as the outside of the housing for the trigger return spring).  Anytime you reduce the amount of metal touching other metal you will reduce drag.


----------



## CAL

Gunplumber Mike said:


> As to the reduction in friction, you can use that concept to smooth up your revolvers by jeweling the inside of the frame and the parts on the inside that slide (such as the outside of the housing for the trigger return spring).  Anytime you reduce the amount of metal touching other metal you will reduce drag.



That is good information,thanks.I have my Dad's Mod.10 Smith and it came from the factory with a jeweled inside.It is some kind of smooth too.


----------



## takamineman

That looks awsome CraigS!  Makes the gun look very high end!  Gunplumber Mike--is there any way you can point us to some pics of jeweling a revolver like you're talking about?


----------



## Dub

Very nice looking enhancement.   You did well!!!!!!


----------



## CraigS1001

Thank you sir!  I have done probably a half dozen more since posting this and I can tell you that it doesn't get any easier, but the results have gotten better! 



Dub said:


> Very nice looking enhancement.   You did well!!!!!!


----------



## Buck111

Nice work, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jmoser

120 grit Silicon Carbide abrasive paste is what I use - probably pretty close to most valve grinding compounds.

Remember - jewelling is not polishing, you are deliberately scratching up the surface so it takes a pretty coarse grit.  The scratches are what allows the oil film to cling in place and give uniform lubrication.  

And - it looks really sweet !!


----------



## seaweaver

Was there some jeweling that was don w/ acid?
I cannot remember how or why, I was wiping some cleaner/solvent on a jewel bolt of my Marlin MR7 and it began to remove the jeweling.
Now I have a blem.
cw


----------



## creekrocket

When you jewel something like this, how do you keep that piece from rusting up all the time?


----------



## jmoser

seaweaver said:


> Was there some jeweling that was don w/ acid?
> I cannot remember how or why, I was wiping some cleaner/solvent on a jewel bolt of my Marlin MR7 and it began to remove the jeweling.
> Now I have a blem.
> cw



Not jewelled - must have been some cheap 'painted on' stuff made to look like jewelling.  What kind of solvent was it ?!?!?!  Cannot believe they would use anything that would come off like that.


----------



## jmoser

creekrocket said:


> When you jewel something like this, how do you keep that piece from rusting up all the time?



Most of the time you only jewel parts that are already bare ['white'] metal.  And - the jeweling helps an oil film cling onto the surface - it is the best thing you can do to keep bare metal rust free.


----------



## CraigS1001

Most likely "hydro imaging".  They dip gun parts to look like carbon fiber, machine turned, etc..  Here is an example of a barrel done by Atlanta Hydro Imaging.  You can search for their website..pretty interesting..the process.












creekrocket said:


> When you jewel something like this, how do you keep that piece from rusting up all the time?


----------

